# *seufz* ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen - dtms



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mich nun versucht hier schlau zu lesen, aber es ist bei einem Versuch geblieben.

Meine Nachbarin hat ihre Telephonrechnung vom Juni 2005 bekommen.
Darin ist eine Forderung von der dtms Ag (z.Hd. NEXNET) in Höhe von 136,61 € enthalten.
Verbindung vom 15.05.05 bis 15.05.05, also soll meine Nachbarin an einen Tag rund 137 € vertelephoniert haben.  
Ich habe auf den immer wieder empfohlenen Erste Hilfe Kasten geklickt. Aber ich bin daraus nicht schlüssig geworden.
Eine Rufnummerauflistung von der Telekom hat sie nicht. Und Internet ist ebenfalls nicht vorhanden.

Was muss ich (in ihrem Namen) zuerst tun?

Gruß Marla


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Juni 2005)

Stell Dir vor der Betrag ist von einen Dialer verursacht, dann kannste alles nutzen.
Was also, wenn Deine Nachbarin einen Dialer simuliert hat, indem sie eine bestimmte Tel-nr, die sonst ur der Dailer ......


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juni 2005)

Marla schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Rufnummerauflistung von der Telekom hat sie nicht. Und Internet ist ebenfalls nicht vorhanden.


Aber doch eine Rechnung, oder? Wie lautet denn die Rechnungsposition? Vielleicht wird man daraus ein wenig schlauer? Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Gekürzt oder ungekürzt? Eine Rufnummer oder zumindest ein Stück davon?


----------



## Teleton (16 Juni 2005)

Möglicherweise 118xx Nummern strittig ? Oder 0137xx ?


----------

